# Amplificador lm1875 en puente y control tono lm1036n



## viktor_284 (Ago 27, 2008)

hola amigos del foro les dejo este amplificador que arme hace poco y suena muy bien estoy mas que conforme, les dejo el pcb y el control de tono y un video de el mismo funcionando.

YouTube - Amplificador LM1875


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 28, 2008)

se ve muy bien. felicitaciones.
En este mes espero terminar mi amplificador cpn los lm3886 y con el mismo control de tonos...
dime que tal te funciono el lm1036?


----------



## viktor_284 (Ago 28, 2008)

muy bien primero crei que tenia un problema el control de tono por que tenia un ruido cuando ponia mas graves con el agudo y el volumen no me dio problemas y despues encontre que al lm1875 le entraba ruido y puse un capacitor ceramico de 1mf entre la pata 5 y la salida del parlante y desde entnces anda sin ningun ruido bien nitido es muy bueno tanto en agudo y graves y loudness, hace tal cual el pcb del lm1036n y fijate compara con el esquema no le pongas nada mas al lm1036 yo le puse un capacitor de 1mf ente las patas de los potes en el video se ve pero no lo hagas, eso era cuando todavia no encontraba el problema del lm1875. despues voy a subir otro video de como quedo terminado en una caja que estoy haciendo de madera forrada con tapiz que usan generalmente para las cajas de los parlantes.


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 28, 2008)

ok. gracias. tienes echo un pre o lo utilizas directamente asi?


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 28, 2008)

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> ok. gracias. tienes echo un pre o lo utilizas directamente asi?



Los potenciómetros q muestra en el video son los del pre.
Se ven muy bien viktor, voy a ver si pruebo con los LM1875.. 

PD: ahh q buenos los pcbs del amplificador! jaja los conosco...
Las resistencias q cambiaste de valor, si o si van esas? no probaste con las q usan los tdas?

Saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 28, 2008)

el LM1036 no es un pre es simplemente un control de tonos por eso pregunto si le hiso un pre.


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 28, 2008)

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> el LM1036 no es un pre es simplemente un control de tonos por eso pregunto si le hiso un pre.



Ahh bien, supongo q tiene una etapa preamplificadora el LM1036, por lo menos el TDA1524 la tiene, q es muy similar.

Saludos


----------



## viktor_284 (Ago 28, 2008)

no quise probar con las resistencias del tda y me guie por la hoja de datos y un esquema, pero son similares, con respecto a si uso un pre: no, lo tengo conectado al amplificador
les paso otro pcb.


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 28, 2008)

hay esta lo que yo digo. yo lo monte con un pre echo con 1 TL082 y luego el control de tono pero tu dices q funciona bien asi directamente...

que tal la potencia de los lm1875


----------



## viktor_284 (Ago 28, 2008)

para molestar en mi casa sirve muy bien. lo tengo conectado con dos parlantes aiwa de 100w 6ohm en paralelo.
 con una fuente de 18v, me gustaria probar con una fuente que tengo que en total tiene 42 0 42 pero creo que seria mucho.


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 29, 2008)

Amigo te adjunto un circuito por si quieres agregarle un sub con dos lm1875 en modo bridge.
la primera parte es un amplificador comun el que ya tenes los dos amplificador de la derecha son el para el sub con el filtro que esta abajo a la izquierda


----------



## sebastian_severino (Ago 29, 2008)

que tal suena el lm1875; me refiro a calidad de sonido porque parese una muy buena opcion para armar

saludos


----------



## viktor_284 (Ago 29, 2008)

tiene muy buena calidad de sonido, te lo recomiendo


----------



## MFK08 (Sep 1, 2008)

que potenciometros colocaste para el LM1036 Log o lineal. tengo esa duda porque yo compre log pero nose si son los que lleva.


----------



## viktor_284 (Sep 1, 2008)

nose solo pedi potenciometros de 50k pero no tengo idea solo se que me salieron 4 pesos cada uno.


----------



## MFK08 (Sep 1, 2008)

huuuu q bajon yo compre logaritmicos...


----------



## dandany (Sep 20, 2008)

MFK08:y esta bien son logaritmico para ajustar la ganancia no hay ningun drama tranqui nomas...
Una pregunta loko yo vivo en rcia.. quain me parece que me juega la vida con los precio o en verdad aumentaron? cuanto te salio cada lm1875? y el transformador cuanto te dolio?(lo mas importante) en la fuente le pusiste un puente de 3A 100v? que valor los capacitores de filtro de la fuente?


----------



## viktor_284 (Sep 20, 2008)

yo soy de barranqueras y compre todo menos el lm1036 en electronica barranqueras y los lm1875 me salieron 10 pesos cada uno y 12 pesos el lm1036 y el transformador lo compre a unos chico que tambien se dedica a reparar equipos a 40 pesos, el proyecto vale la pena por su calidad de sonido y potencia. aca en mi casa no puedo ponerlo al mximo por que molesta mucho. ponele 2200mfx35v, depende del voltaje que le metas.


----------



## MFK08 (Sep 20, 2008)

la verdad q esos precios no lo se yo hice algo parecido pero con los LM3886 y todavia no lo termino me falta muy poco pero el lm1036 me salio unos 15$


----------



## dandany (Sep 23, 2008)

aahh y que onda el tipo donde vive odonde tiene el negocio para ir a comprar si los tiene baratos pasame la direccion de la persona que te vendio que no me estafe jejeje confio en vos si es barato (yo soy 432621 en youtube )


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 10, 2008)

que tal es la potencia son unos 50W mas o menos..?


----------



## viktor_284 (Oct 10, 2008)

si unos 50w pero fijate en la imagen que te dejo..
depende del voltaje y la impedancia del parlante. Fijate que si le subis el voltaje, ponele un buen disipador


----------



## mattkpo077 (Oct 16, 2008)

hola a todos les cuento que arme el circuito de lm1875 en bridge "Componentes Ampli lm1875" pero se escucha algo asi como un zumbido en el fondo, lei que le habian puesto un ceramico de 1mf entre la pata 5 y la salida del parlante, pero no dijo en cual de las dos salidas, o en las dos,yo lo estoy haciendo andar con una fuente simple de 35v-1Amp,se que lo mejor seria una fuente simetrica de 25 0 25, o 30 0 30, pero es lo que consegui por aqui, pero quisiera saber de cuanto voltage y amperaje tendria que tener una fuente simple para que funcione correctamente, cuanto es el voltaje maximo que aguanta ese integrado.
A una pregunta no se si coloque bien las resistencias es que no se ven muy bien en la foto, yo subo como yo las puse,ah tambien cambie los electroliticos de 220uF por unos de 470uf, pero nada mas.
espero su respuesta.
saludos!


----------



## viktor_284 (Oct 16, 2008)

yo tambien tenia un pequeño ruido y fui probando con el dedo tocando los componentes y cuando el ruido se iva
ahi le ponia un capacitor de 1mf, en mi caso le puse entre la pata 5 y la salida del parlante negativa, que es el integrado de la derecha visto de frente, y trata de ponerle un transformador con punto medio, por que el simple te da solo la mitad de la potencia. espero que te sirva y comenta como te fue.


----------



## dandany (Oct 18, 2008)

che victor ahi consegui el transformador que tenuia mi tio tendra 15 años nomas jajajajajajajaajaja segun el, es de casi casi 2 amperes y en alterna 24+24 reactificado daria unos 36 volts reactificado mas la caida de voltale 35 o 34v es muucho para ese circuito o mejor para el circuito mas potencia segun el fabricante national semiconductor aguanta 70v pero un puente nose si laburara bien con 36v o si explotar jajaja escucho opiniones o si tiene algun circuito para este tipo de transformador 24v+0v+24v alrededor de los 35v reatificados


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 28, 2008)

amigo victor, yo hice el ecualizador, le meto señal con mi DVD y mido la salida y tengo entre 1 y 4 vcc cuando eso no tendria q estar, me gustaria que midieras aver si puedes medir tu tmb y comentarme para poder solucionar este problema...


----------



## viktor_284 (Nov 28, 2008)

hola, a la salida de que? del ecualizador o el amplificador?


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 29, 2008)

del ecualizador, yo tengo en las salidos del ecualizador corriente continua


----------



## mattkpo077 (Abr 23, 2009)

hola a todos les cuento que arme otro amplificador de estos con el esquema que dajaron y resulta que ahora no anda ni siquiera tira ruido el parlante, es como si no llegara corriente, pero la medi y si llega y tambien llega la señal de audio no entiendo que puede estar mal, lo unico es que la estoy alimentado con una fuente de 32v simple hasta que consiga la simetrica, alguien me podria decir cual puede ser el problema?
saludos-


----------



## isaias el k-bro (May 19, 2009)

hola! hace un tiempo hice un amplificador paraguitarra con un lm1875 y su previo! el problema es que habeces lo uso para el bajo y distorciona un poco.
si pongo dos lm1875 en puente, ademas de ganar volumen tendra mas graves?
lo alimento con +-16 2amp, sera suficiente para los lm?


----------



## Cacho (May 19, 2009)

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> hola! hace un tiempo hice un amplificador paraguitarra con un lm1875 y su previo! el problema es que habeces lo uso para el bajo y distorciona un poco.
> si pongo dos lm1875 en puente, ademas de ganar volumen tendra mas graves?
> lo alimento con +-16 2amp, sera suficiente para los lm?



Cuidado, que te estás acercando MUCHO al doble posteo.

Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro (May 20, 2009)

uh! tenes razon! igual le tengo mas fe al otro!
hice este por las dudas! lo nesecito para estos dias! disculpen!


----------



## mattkpo077 (May 23, 2009)

isaias con el puente vas a ganar mas potencia, pero si seguis usando la misma alimentacion +-16 no va a servir de nada, estos integrados trabajan con +-25 y 2amp. es raro que tenga distorsion lo que debe estar pasando es que no le estas entregando el voltaje suficiente y por so se distorsona. trata de conseguir una fuente mas grande y proba, so no te convence hace el circuito en puente.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 23, 2009)

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> si pongo dos lm1875 en puente, ademas de ganar volumen tendra mas graves?



Los graves no dependen del amplificador sino del preamplificador.
No se de donde sacan que los amplificador dan graves...   

Si le llegasen al faltar graves al amplificador es un problema de diseño y vas a tener que postear el circuito para ver si hay que tocar los filtros pasa-altos o no.

Saludos!


----------



## isaias el k-bro (May 24, 2009)

hola! yo no digo que dan graves, si no, hasta que punto soportan los graves!
el preamplificador esta bien, porque el amplificador tiene una salida para conectar a consola (es desbalanceada y es la misma salida que va al amplificador) y suena muy bien! es mas, la semana pasada grave en estudio con esto!
lo que digo es que si en puente el lm1875 en puente soporta mas graves?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 24, 2009)

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> hola! yo no digo que dan graves, si no, hasta que punto soportan los graves!
> el preamplificador esta bien, porque el amplificador tiene una salida para conectar a consola (es desbalanceada y es la misma salida que va al amplificador) y suena muy bien! es mas, la semana pasada grave en estudio con esto!
> lo que digo es que si en puente el lm1875 en puente soporta mas graves?



Los graves son una señal como cualquier otra...así que si el ancho de banda del amplificador los cubre (por eso te decía de los filtros) los va a reproducir sin problemas. Si tenes el esquemático, subilo para que podamos calcular cual es la frecuencia mínima a la que responde ese amplificador y tocar algunos capacitores si no está del todo bien.

Saludos!


----------



## isaias el k-bro (May 24, 2009)

yo hice exactamente ese! pero con el capacitor de entrada de 1uf! y otra cosa que recien me di cuenta, la resistencia de 22k que va a masa, yo puse 27k.
influira en algo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 24, 2009)

No hay problema con esa resistencia, pero ponele el capacitor de 2.2 uF por que eso es importante. Para homogeneizar las cosas, podías aumentar a 47uF el capacitor C2. Con eso va a tener una excelente respuesta en graves. La frecuencia de corte te va a quedar en mas o menos 3 Hz (-3dB) así que vas a llegar sin problemas a los 15 Hz de frecuencia de corte inferior...y eso es suficientemente bajo.

Saludos!


----------



## isaias el k-bro (May 24, 2009)

bueno! mañana voy a probar y les digo como me va!
gracias!


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 20, 2009)

oye si te interesa yo tengo el plano para conectar dos lm3886 en paralelo y asi poderlo utilizar con parlantes de 4 Ohms, la distorsion es excesivamente baja y la potencia de salida es de alrededor de 100W rms, en el momento estoy haciendo uno con transistores de 40 W y uno en puente con el TDA 7296.

la solucion al problema del sumbido esta en cambiar la fuente simple por una dual, puede utilizar una que le entregue 28-0-28V a 3amp. por que no utilizar una de +/- 30V si en la carta de caracteristicas de la national dice que puede trabajar hasta con 60V. porque cuando el integrado se alimenta con la maxima tension admisible los transistores de salida junto con la proteccion activa en el integrado sufren una avalancha termica lo que ocasiona un leve sumbido en la salida. tambien se puede resolver colocando un condensador ceramico de 0.1uF entre la entrada y la tierra del circuito.

necesitas mas tension y mas corriente, una fuente de 28-0-28 a 3 amp es suficiente, para dar una buena respuesta de bajos utiliza en los filtros de la fuente 2 condensadores de 4700uf/50V cada uno.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 23, 2010)

Este es el proyecto de mnicolau! y anda muy bien.. pero prefiero con los tda 2050 que se van a la mi3rd@... esos si que andan fuerte..


----------



## sOuNd007 (Mar 23, 2010)

olas..bueno perdonen la pregunta noob ..pero tonto es aquel que se queda con ella...tengo pensado hacerme este ampli..justo le saque de un cosita que pille el lm1875 y esta bueno..ahora mi duda es que me quiero saltar la etapa del transformador y el puente rectificador ..colocandole una alimentacion de impresora de 16v y 32v ademas de su tierra es posible?? conectarlo funcionara ....o necesariamente necesito el -VEE..que en este caso seria -16v el cual no puedo obtener de la alimentacion
observe el datasheet en la otra configuracion se "comen" el -VEE ..perdonen la duda noob pero es que estoy empezando..saludos y gracias de antemano...cualquier dato que necesiten para responderme solo diganme...


----------



## gaturroo (Abr 4, 2010)

hola, yo les comento lo que me paso con los dos integrados el LM1875T y el TDA2050, este ultimo cuando lo conecte a un trafo de 25+25 que se fue con la fuente a unos 32+32 metia un sumbido y al darle volumen explotaron, no conforme adapte el plano para los LM1875 y lo prove con una fuente de 12+12 que rectificada daba 18+18 y andubo de 10, y no resisti la tentaccion de conectarlo a la fuente rectifi de 32+32 y arranco sin sumbido pero al darle audio tambien explotaron. moraleja OJO con ponerlos a mas de 25+25 final o seqa ya rectifcado
aaaaaa me olvidaba el plano que les hablo es el que usa 2 en bridge


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 4, 2010)

gaturroo dijo:


> hola, yo les comento lo que me paso con los dos integrados el LM1875T y *el TDA2050, este ultimo cuando lo conecte a un trafo de 25+25 que se fue con la fuente a unos 32+32 metia un sumbido y al darle volumen explotaron*, no conforme adapte el plano para los LM1875 y lo prove con una fuente de 12+12 que rectificada daba 18+18 y andubo de 10, *y no resisti la tentaccion de conectarlo a la fuente rectifi de 32+32 y arranco sin sumbido pero al darle audio tambien explotaron.* moraleja OJO con ponerlos a mas de 25+25 final o seqa ya rectifcado
> aaaaaa me olvidaba el plano que les hablo *es el que usa 2 en bridge*



Si miraras la hoja de datos del chip verías que no hace falta destruir circuitos integrados para verificar las especificaciones límites del fabricante...que si las escribe, por algo ha de ser:


----------



## electroconico (May 20, 2010)

Han conectado un pre después del LM1036????

Tengo el control de tonos lm1036 alimentado a 12v y siento que el volumen anda bajo,esto lo comento ya que si conecto pcaudifonos-tda2050 suena muy bien y fuerte.

Y cuando lo conecto del pc-lm1036-tda2050 esta como disminuido el volumen(aunque se escuchan muy bien los bajos).

el pre iria después del lm1036???

Saludos!


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 27, 2010)

Creo que llegué tarde con la respuesta, pero NO, no debés conectar el pre antes del LM! el preamplificador es el que sube la corriente de la entrada a cerca de 1v para excitar correctamente la entrada del 2050.. (o del amplificador que uses..

Saludos

agucasta


----------



## itomasella (Nov 17, 2010)

Buenas, pregunto: el LM1036 sirve ademas de control de tonos para preamplificar? segun el datasheet pareciera que no, pero no estoy seguro. Otro similar que encontre es el TDA1524, que tambien es control de tonos. Alguno de estos integrados preamplifica.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 18, 2010)

El TDA1524 preamplifica. Tiene un buen nivel de ganancia. 
Saludos


----------



## serock (Nov 22, 2010)

electroconico dijo:


> Han conectado un pre después del LM1036????
> 
> Tengo el control de tonos lm1036 alimentado a 12v y siento que el volumen anda bajo,esto lo comento ya que si conecto pcaudifonos-tda2050 suena muy bien y fuerte.
> 
> ...



Hola yo arme un pre con el tl072 y un control de tonos con el lm1036, si te sirve el dato los saque de esta pagina, esta en checo pero usa el google translate 

http://pandatron.cz/?620&korekcni_stereo_zesilovac_hifi_2


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 22, 2010)

Está bueno, pero siempre tenés la opción de usar también el tl082 que preamplifica y controla los tonos, y es muy barato y simple, sobre todas las cosas.. y anda muy bien..
Saludos


----------



## mattkpo077 (Feb 17, 2013)

hola hace unos años arme un 1875 en bridge, pero al parecer lo hice con andar con una fuente simple, luego lo perdí en una mudanza y ahora lo encontré, pero lo que no encuentro es el plano o pcb, si alguien sabe donde puede estar para hacerlo andar, eh buscado pero todos los planos que encontre son de fuente partida y yo necesito el de fuente simple.
saludos


----------

